# A4S Durban Vendors



## Modyrts (29/8/18)

Anyone know of any Durban vendors who stock A4S wicksgum flavor? 

Preferably 60mls

Regards


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/8/18)

Have a look at this thread @Modyrts

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a4svapes-juice.t52943/#post-711696

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Modyrts (29/8/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Have a look at this thread @Modyrts
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a4svapes-juice.t52943/#post-711696



Imagine that... they replied to my own post there XD

Thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mari (30/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Imagine that... they replied to my own post there XD
> 
> Thanks



Hi there, We at E-Cig Inn stock A4S Vapes 
Also you can order online through Vape Decandece 
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/wicks-gum/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (30/8/18)

Mari said:


> Hi there, We at E-Cig Inn stock A4S Vapes
> Also you can order online through Vape Decandece
> http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/wicks-gum/



Do you stock 60ml 3mg? I only see options for 0 or 6mg and no size


----------

